# Tile & Grout cleaning .39 per sq ft



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just what your wife wants for Xmas. Believe it or notI did a job last yearfor a man in Crestview& that was his gift to his wife. That was what she wanted for Xmas. It is a good deal for .39 per sq ft. Includes Alkaline cleaner, Agitate& rinse with a turbo tool ( pretty much a pressure washer).

Most grout comes clean with the Alkaline cleaner ,but if you really havestubborn or pourus grout it may require an acid cleaner which is slightly higher in price. Grout sealer .10 per sq ft

IICRC Certified in Tile Cleaning


----------

